# I went to a hobby show Yesterday got me few winter projects



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

I went to a hobby show yesterday and got me some projects for winter some of my favs are the old ford pickup and the old 76-79 novas I just love the old novas and got me some rat rod stuff also few semi trucks and some other in boxes not a bad day


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Are these projects for this winter ? Or the next 8 winters ??? :tongue:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE haul! I see a couple in there I'da been interested in too! NICE winter stash... and I agree with the first comment this WINTER or the next decade worth?

You know there is an even finer line between modeling for winter, and madness, and collecting and hoarding......:tongue:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice haul!! Was this the show in Kirkwood MO? I had a couple tables at the show.
Steve


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-CRAP..... I just wished there wasa couple of these sorts of shows..........locally to me!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Dude, you've got spare parts for days... great buy! You could build just about any kind of Hot Rod outta that collection of bodies.


----------

